# Pre 64 model 70



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Anybody have experience with them? I know the hype but wonder how much is nostalgia. I just purchased my first Pre 64 model 70 and can't wait to try it out. It is a 1950 model long action that has been re barreled with a nice medium weight 26" Shilen chambered in 257 Ackley. The gun is bedded nicely into the original stock and all are in immaculate shape. The gun was built 20 years ago by a gunsmith who I know very well. Holding this piece takes one back to the time when rifles were slender, heavy, and made of oiled walnut and deep blued steel. Man I'm a hopeless sucker for a fine rifle. Now I can't wait to start shooting it. -----SS


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen a few, handled a few less, and shot none. They are a classic example of the gun maker's art from a world we will never know again. A firearm made by skilled hands, not a robot. Fine polished steel, and well fitted walnut. Not Cerakote and plastic. With that said, the modern rifles might have an edge in the accuracy department. Tighter tolerances and all that.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have shot a pre 64 mod 70 300 H&H mag, and a pre 64 mod 70 243 a lot, I have a 1967 mod 70 30 06 and they all shoot great, have not seen any difference in them, the 300 H&H was my father in law's, the 243 was my dad's and the 06 is mine and soon to be my daughters and they all have taken their share of game and all are very accurate. I have been able to clover leaf all three at 100 yards with standard factory ammo.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Spring,
I'm not gonna lie, even if you shoot all my spike elk on the Monroe I am jealous of that rifle. Sounds like the kinda rifle I'd set and watch TV with when I wasn't out shooting!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

no pics?!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm waiting for my brother to croak so I can get his pre 64 .270. Unfortunately he is in very good health right now.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I have seen, handled and sold many pre-64 M70's. They are great old classic firearms and were the "standard" in the industry during their day. Fine workmanship, great action and in my opinion they are "what a rifle is supposed to look like". 
Today they are very collectible when in all original condition and their prices are still rising. Good "shooters" can be had for a few hundred bucks where as a nice example in the rarer calibers and configurations can range into the thousands.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well the only thing I have to add to the above posts is that I love mine. It's a 1954 30.06 and it's the one that always gets pulled out of the safe over the others when the hunts roll around.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

hath**** seemed to do ok with his but i'd bet he could have done the same with any production rifle in today's time.

congrats on your purchase


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Without pics I don't believe you, SS 
Mighty fine long action.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Here it is on the bench. Got about 20 cases fire formed today. Accuracy is looking good and I love the feel of this rifle. It is a long action with a heavier barrel but it balances excellent and points like second nature. Due to the robust construction, the minuscule 257 Bob Imp. Barely even gives a push. Who'd a thunk?-------SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I had a conversation about pre 64s with a knowledgeable gun nut a few days ago and he said the steel was better in the pre 64s. Not sure how true it is.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Shooting this gun feels like driving an old muscle car.......know what I mean?------SS


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm lucky enough to have a 1959 Model 70 in .30-06 as my big game rifle. I inherited it from my wife's grandpa, he knew what to look for in a gun! He served in Korea and Vietnam and probably saw more $%&* before breakfast than I've seen in my whole life. It can shoot far better than I can aim and that's all you can ask of a rifle. It's a gun that I aspire to be good enough for, not the other way around. I look at it as a window into a time when good solid craftsmanship beat the bottom line and, to quote Edward R. Murrow, we could look back into our doctrine and know that we were not descended from fearful men. I don't know that we can say the same about today. Enjoy your rifle!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've had an interest in firearms for many years... When I was younger, I admired my grandpa's rifle collection, but never knew exactly what I was looking at in his gun cabinet. I spoke with my Grandpa yesterday about it and he mentioned all three rifles are Winchester Model 70s in pristine shape. A 25-06, 30-06, and a Pre-64 264 WM. I'd love to be able to shoot those beauties with him some time.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a fine piece of classic American craftsmanship. I don't want to nitpick, but just to clarify for some of our younger listeners out there, there is no such thing as a long or short action pre-64 model 70. They were all the same. The 375 H&H was built on the same action as the 22 Hornet. And you got to choose from three standard models (but could custom order from an extensive menu).


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

My dad here with his\his dads pre 64 in .270. Not sure of the year but it has to be in the early 50's I would think. It shoots very well. I have taken a couple of critters with it over the years. Someday it will be found in my safe but I hope that is far in the future. That scope is very old also.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That is one cool picture. What a cool old rifle. Probably be in the family for a LONG time.----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

You know, this is a cool rifle, but I don't know if it is that much better than the 721/722. I wonder why the M-70 gets all the love? The stock is a little fancier and it has a claw extractor but the fit, finish and function are very similar.-----SS


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Springville Shooter said:


> That is one cool picture. What a cool old rifle. Probably be in the family for a LONG time.----SS


 It goes to my son if I die with the instructions that it can never be sold. If he could not keep it then it is to go to my youngest daughter. Both have a sense of history and family.


----------



## OldGeezer (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a 40's vintage model 70 in 30-06, if I miss the deer its my fault. The gun was my grandpa's then my dad's, now mine. My dad still has grandpa's pre 64 model 70 243. When grandpa went deer hunting and you heard one lone shot from his direction you just asked him where it was because the deer would always have one shot right behind the ear.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've got one from the 50's in 30-06. I like it plenty but I'm not sure it's any better than my Dads Rem 700. Although it's nicer looking. I like the action on my 70 better but I like the trigger on his 700 better. But frankly I don't have the talent to really judge one over the other. The best rifle I own is my Savage 99 not because it's better but because it was my Grandpa's. Seems the rifle with the most memories is the best.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Well even in the heat I've been out working with the 257 Bob. I wasn't able to readily find brass so I am fire forming from Hornady factory loads. I fire formed 20 yesterday shooting five rounds at a time, then cooling the barrel using my handy dandy barrel cooling sleeve. With the sleeve, it would take about 10 minutes to cool the barrel back down to the ambient temperature. I could see a decent group forming as I was shooting and probably should have concentrated a little harder. In the end I put all 20 shots into just over an inch. Guess I can't call it a sub MOA rifle yet. I bet it will end up sub MOA before I am done.


For all you old timers out there, the gun came with a 1970's Bausch and Lomb BalVar 12-32 scope. I fully planned on hucking that thing first off and replacing it with a newer/better scope. I must say that I am fairly impressed with the BalVar. It looks like it is brand new and is kind of cool that it matches the era of the rifle. 

As you can tell I'm having great fun with this old rifle. I already have some pretty good offers for it when I'm done playing. I think this one might have found a permanent home.----SS

PS, if you are interested in a barrel cooling sleeve, let me know.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cool the Barrel*

Works great for hot weather shooting. Good for varminting too.-----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Sitting on the bench all purdy.------SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Got done with my first round of hand loads and the rifle is shooting squarely in the .6-.7 range. If it never got any better I would certainly be happy with this type of accuracy but I suspect I can improve on this a bit. Best group was in the mid .5's with RL-19. 

I am getting great velocity with this gun and suspect that I will end up with 115's a bit over 3200. I am at 3150 now and the cases are confirming what my ballistics program predicted that I am still very light. I was pleasantly surprised to find that this gun was chambered with a 3 inch chamber allowing me to set long VLD bullets out. Of course this helps to manage pressures to a certain extent allowing a little more of the slower burning powders to be used. 

Not bad for a rifle that is older than my mom upgraded with components and optics that are still older than myself. ---------SS


----------

